# Oh Dear, Bathing a Cat?



## MollyWoppy

I had to take Windy the cat to the vet a couple of weeks ago and to my dismay, he mentioned that her (short haired) coat looked terrible. He asked what I was was feeding her, which is Fromm, and I should mention that I'm actually quite proud of myself as we were in rehab there for quite some time weaning her off Nutro. 
He told me that cats mainly sleep, and it they aren't sleeping then they are grooming themselves. Could have fooled me, I had no idea that this is what cats do, but I must admit he does have a point, I very rarely see Windy grooming herself, probably a few seconds once every 5 days or so, thats it. He said that she is either an ex wild cat, or that she was taken from her mother way too young and wasn't taught to take care of herself.
I should mention that I'm a total cat moron. Windy is my first cat. I've had her about 8 months and have absolutely no idea what her coat should look like, I also had no clue that they should groom themselves as much as he says they should. Plus, when I walk her, she often rolls in the dirt, which isn't pretty as she should be white but ends up this grey colour.
So, I have to give her a bath, and, to be honest, it gives me the horrors. 
I'm worried that she will hate me, in other words, I don't want to destroy the trust we have, as I really like her and she is my cat soul mate. 
I've called a few groomers and they charge a minimum of $45, plus tip, so its quite pricey, but I guess thats the only other option. I hope I don't have the only grotty cat in this world. 
Does anyone else have to bath their cat, and, most importantly, do they eventually forgive you?


----------



## Mia

Yes they will forgive you.
I have had to bathe my own cats before. Make sure you trim nails and watch for biting.


----------



## MollyWoppy

I can't find where the 'thanks' button has gone, so thank you....
Why I'm worried is that I remember reading about Corgipaws and the first cat she adopted. She had to do something with the cats teeth every night and the cat ended up getting shag nasty. I would just die if that happened with Windy.


----------



## Mia

It's really not that bad. It's better with 2 people though. My husband has a very heavy robe which he puts on and holds the cat, while I wash them up because they will claw into you. If 2 people can do it, the better. We trimmed their nails really short, the ordeal didn't really last that long. Once the washing is done, let them go. They'll dry.  Then they'll come up to later, purrring away because they are so clean.


----------



## catahoulamom

I agree... do not attempt this on your own, lol.
This is going to sound horrible, but I just scruff my cat and have my boyfriend hose 'em down and scrub him up as fast as possible. He is a big fluffy 15 lb main ****, with lots of extra skin, so I just gently grab the extra skin on the back of his neck to restrain him and hold him against my chest (supporting him underneath his chest as well, obviously), and once he knows no matter how much he squirms, I'm not gonna let him go, he calms down and doesn't fight it anymore. It's gotten to the point where he only fights it for a few seconds, and gives up, then we proceed with the bath. I would never bathe my cat if I didn't have to, but sometimes he gets poop stuck in his hair.  Not pretty for a kitty that likes to sleep on your pillows when you're not home!!! hahaha

And yes, they forgive you. As long as I treat him a lot afterward (his favorite is freeze dried chicken hearts), he forgives me and forgets all about it.  Good luck!


----------



## Tobi

I attempted this on my own 1 time... and our little 6-7 lb cat had me bleeding from multiple appendages even my back as he climbed over my shoulder and out of the bathroom... Definitely keep friends that want to help bathe your cat 

Best way is one hold one wash/ one hold and one dry...

I shudder at ever doing that again...


----------



## Nani

I bathe mine every month because my SO is allergic to cats. They still love me, lol, just not when we're heading into the bathroom. I do both of mine by myself and I always trim nails and furminate before bath. Granted they both been groomed regularly for their whole lives 10yrs and 3 yrs sooo..... 

One side note, I always give them a hairball laxative like petromalt either before or after the bath as they lick themselves so much afterwords they eat A LOT of hair. It keeps them from hurking up on the floor. 

Oh... and.... Good luck :heh:


----------



## Savage Destiny

You should be just fine.  I have to say, Windy is ADORABLE! And she looks pretty young from the pic, so she should adjust easily. She'll be mad at you for a while, but get over it. 

I shave and bathe my Persian roughly every two months. She also does not clean herself, and she gets NASTY. Greasy and stinky. I can't handle the long greasy hair, so I cut it all off and give her a bath. My hands are always covered in grease when I'm done shaving her. She's not a big fan of the bathing process, but she does okay- I just clip her nails before hand to be on the safe side! 

Do make sure you're using a kitty safe shampoo. Some dog shampoos contain ingredients like tea tree oil, which is toxic to cats.


----------



## xxshaelxx

Some cats, and in my experience, most of them, will freeze up as soon as you hold them in the water. What I do is strip down as if taking a shower myself and get in there with them, because it's a LOT more control, and then I'm not going to have all kinds of water-logged clothes and water all over the bathroom. I hold my cats under the tummy with one hand and rub them down with the other, but firmly keep them from jumping out of the bathtub or trying to climb all over me. All I can say is to just try it, and remember to stay calm, because if you're freaking out, she'll sense that, and it'll just make her start to freak out as well.

Of course, there is the chance that she'll squirm and piss and moan and complain, but just be firm (but gentle) with her to keep her where you want her.


----------



## Boxers&Pom's Mom

I am always bath my cats. They are used to it already. Make sure you wear gloves ( heavy ones) if you are planning to dry him, using the hair dryer, keep his head cover with a towel. As much you do it, he will get use of it. I don't do it too often, but when I got them I did it very often and now, they are use to it. As other said, make sure you have a helper, specially the first time.


----------



## MollyWoppy

Thanks so much for all the info guys. I've still wimped out of giving her a bath so far, and thank goodness actually, as it never occurred to me that you shouldn't use use dog shampoo or even that something like tea tree oil is toxic. Thanks for telling me that, I would have just plowed right ahead. 
I've tried furminating her, but she doesn't enjoy it at all. Hell, a 8lb cat has made me a shaking coward, so now I'm just going to have to bite the bullet, suit up and find some poor sucker to help me. 
Hope she doesn't decide to move out!
And, thank you savagedestiny, I'm very proud of the little shxt!


----------



## doggiedad

grotty, that's a good word. i use to bath my cats in the bath tub.
my wife and i would wear heavy gloves. i would have bucket
of shampoo and water mixed up. i would hold the cat and my wife
would pour the shampoo over them. there was a hose attached
to the shower so i could rinse them. sometimes after a bath
we flea dipped them. i had a bucket with water and flea dip mixed.
i held the cat while my wife poured the dip over them. then i carried them
to the door and let them out so they could air dry. it wasn't any fun
with 2 people giving them a bath. the cats would make horrible
cries.


----------



## SerenityFL

Bathing a cat is a little difficult but it can be done. Here's what you do...

You will need:

Cat
Bathtub
Appropriate shampoo for the cat
Towel
heavy gloves, preferably the type worn by bird of prey trainers
A bottle of wine
A newspaper
Kleenex
Cell phone
A second bottle of wine
Tickets to a show

The first thing you should do is go to your bathtub and fill it with about 1/4" to 1/2" of warm water. Locate the shampoo bottle and open it. Position yourself at the tub and ensure that the bottle of shampoo, the bottle of wine, phone, Kleenex and the towel are within easy reach of your tub position. 

Test again.

Test a third time.

You are now ready for the cat. Put the gloves on now. These gloves will scare the cat but it's better to have them on now, not later.

Locate cat. Coo at cat. Bribe cat. Watch as cat runs and hides under bed. Cat is not stupid. 

Find better treats and act nonchalant. Act like you do not care one whit if the cat ever comes up to you again, ever. Sit on the floor, near your bathroom but not in it, and open a newspaper in front of you. (You are still wearing the gloves. Do NOT take the gloves off! Important!) Pretend to read engrossing story.

Cat cannot resist newspaper spread on floor. Must plant butt in center of newspaper. Allow cat to do so.

Grab cat. Run to the bathroom and put cat in water in bathtub.

Listen to cat scream.

Steel yourself. Do NOT let the cat convince you that it's dying. It is not dying. 

Wet cat thoroughly. Wish that you had thought to get earplugs. Wonder what the neighbors are thinking. Fight with cat. Suffer first wound.

Push cat to floor of tub with one hand and grab open, (see), shampoo bottle with second hand. Pour a bit of the contents on back of cat. Admire the decibels that the cat can reach with its voice. You didn't know it was possible.

Continue to worry about neighbors calling cops. 

While holding cat with one hand, scrub shampoo in to cat with other hand. 

Suffer second wound. Think to yourself that the gloves are useless but you are not thinking rationally right now, they are saving you. 

Continue to scrub cat and listen to it howl, growl and scream at the top of its lungs.

Try to reason with cat. Discuss with cat how this is for its own good. 

Suffer third wound. Cat does not believe you. 

Wish that neighbors would call the cops because you are now bleeding profusely.

While you are looking at your third wound, cat squirms and gets away. Cat tears around the house flinging water and shampoo all over everything.

Start to cry.

Grab Kleenex and use.

Open bottle of wine. Take a drink.

Take another drink.

Take a third drink.

Search for cat. Follow the water/shampoo trail. Go from bathroom, to kitchen, to walls, to curtains, to ceiling, (how?), to bedroom, to laundry room, back to kitchen, under the table, on the couch, along the front window, back to bedroom, inside closet.

You have located the cat. It is cowering, in the dark, back corner of your closet. Hissing. This is going to be painful.

Gather your resolve and capture cat. 

Run back to bathroom with pissed off cat. 

Suffer fourth wound.

Get cat in tub by any means necessary and roll it around in the water. You were going to do it nicely, you were going to scoop water up with your hand and gently, with soft caresses even, rinse the shampoo off the cat but that is not going to happen. There is only one way to rinse the cat and it's fast and furious.

Watch in awe as cat shoots out of the bathroom. 

Suffer fifth wound in process.

Cry some more. Use more Kleenex. Find bottle of wine. Finish it off.

Locate cat.

Bring cat back to tub, with more determination, a stronger hand and finish rinsing cat. Go to grab towel.

Cat uses you as an escape route and slices you open along the arms, torso and scalp. Towel is not for cat, towel is for you, to soak up the blood.

Grab phone, you're about to pass out from blood loss. Call 911 and request an ambulance immediately.

Grab second bottle of wine and start chugging. Wait for ambulance.

Go to hospital and get stitched up, get antibiotics, get laughed at. Be released.

Come home. Rest for a few days.

On your day off, take tickets to show and go out. You have definitely earned it.

(All kidding aside, once the cat has been bathed, get a brush, soft one, and you could try some of those pet wipes. You can use those on the cat, daily, or weekly, or bi-weekly, whatever, to help keep kitteh clean. The brush, you can use that every day. Your cat may get to love that brush. Mine sure do. Give lots and lots of treats whenever you groom your cat. They'll start to see it as a good time.

And let someone else do the initial bathing. Make your cat hate them, not you. (But yes, they do forgive. They don't forget, but they do forgive. Eventually. After they've destroyed a few of your things.))


----------



## MollyWoppy

Thank you! Hee, hee. Thats what I'm scared of, this is exactly what would happen to me. I'm such a dork. 
However, must say I really perked up though when I saw you recommended a bottle of wine or two. Why on earth didn't I think of that? 
Thats the answer you know, a glass or two and I probably wont care and most certainly won't remember.


----------



## Caty M

Haha, well not all cats are bad like what's been said on this thread!!

I have two cats, one kind of 'dopey' one who is great in the bath, he just stands there and looks miserable and meows like you have strung him up on a hook and are slowly cutting off appendages. 

The other one is much stronger and faster, I just wear a big hoodie and it does get wet but at least I don't get scratched. He doesn't actively try to attack me but he uses his claws to try to get a grip to jump out and any flesh is fair game!! I have to use quite a bit of force to keep him held down. He hates me for a couple of hours afterwards but cats get over things amazingly fast. I am a small person and can do it by myself no problem, but it's amazing how a 10lb cat is almost as strong as a 110lb human!

My non-dopey cat got hit by a car a year ago and I had to bring him to the vet four times in a week, two visits of which he was put under to have surgery to have teeth removed and his tail amputated.. I had to leave him there for three nights and felt so bad.. but it's amazing how fast animals forgive..


----------

